# So sad...



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Saw this add on Kijiji today this cockapoo is on there ...he is in my area he is 1 year old and the owner is "giving him away for free"...Made me cry. I guess she can no longer take care of him. I would never give my dog away like that. He is neutered, has all his shots etc....some people are so strange...makes me sad!

This is the ad Hi, I have a 1 year old cockapoo, he is house trained, vaccinated, and neutered. I am no longer able to care for him, would you be able to provide a home for him? He is very smart and would make a great addition to any family. 

Please send me a email if you would like to meet him. 

Thanks

Someone could take him and abuse him he is free... How can you give up your puppy after a year I could never I hope this isn't a ILMC banned topic thing I just thought it was sad so you can delete it if you want! Poor thing I sort of want to visit him now!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor little guy, but he'll be better off with an owner who wants him, not one who would be so heartless. I just hope some nutbar who fights dogs doesn't get him.

What were YOU doing browsing the kijiji cockapoo sites Renee?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would take him. I wish I could. Poor baby boy. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh bless him, scares me when I think of the people that could get hold of him. Please god he will get the loving home he deserves. Renee I know you are stuck on just having one but........


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Poor little guy, but he'll be better off with an owner who wants him, not one who would be so heartless. I just hope some nutbar who fights dogs doesn't get him.
> 
> What were YOU doing browsing the kijiji cockapoo sites Renee?


Umm I sometimes look in case my breeder has new Molly's ha I have a lot of people wanting her I would take him in a sec but can't one is enough...he is free and so sweet looking can't believe someone would give him away. Some people get a puppy and can't control them and then just give them away it's sad...maybe that is not the case here but you never know.

He seems so sweet and loving. I too hope he doesn't end up with some nutbar! Some dogs have such sad lives breaks my heart!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I emailed the owner and told her to charge for her dog...it was long...He seems so sweet would hate for him to have a horrible life! Makes me feel sick


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He seems well cared for ...haircut etc...so why just give him away like that..unreal


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Renee. If you can take him then hang on until I can come get him. He looks like my Beemer. He's about the right age. Makes me sad he could be Levi and Beemer's brother. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I emailed the owner and told her to charge for her dog...it was long...He seems so sweet would hate for him to have a horrible life! Makes me feel sick


I knew somebody who's pooch had an 'accidental' litter of pups. They were all gorgeous but he literally couldn't give them away. It seems that free dogs must be bad. 
He advertised them for £50 each and they all went to good homes. It must be psychology - only things you buy are worth having and as Renee says, if people are prepared to pay then they maybe better owners,


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Renee. If you can take him then hang on until I can come get him. He looks like my Beemer. He's about the right age. Makes me sad he could be Levi and Beemer's brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know when I saw him I thought of Beemer... I wonder why they are giving him away? It doesn't say...after a year I could never give Molly away cause she was finally where I wanted her to be training wise etc...She has her annoying moments but now they just make me laugh.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I know when I saw him I thought of Beemer... I wonder why they are giving him away? It doesn't say...after a year I could never give Molly away cause she was finally where I wanted her to be training wise etc...She has her annoying moments but now they just make me laugh.


I suspect it is due to the owner's difficulties as opposed to the dog, based on the information - hopefully a lovely family looking for a dog will adopt him and he will have a happy forever home 

I know these rehomings always prompt emotional responses but we mustn't judge when we don't know the situation of the owner. They could have terminal cancer for all we know and it seems a bit unfair to assume they are 'heartless' without knowing all the facts


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Sometimes when I post there's a smiley face in the top left, usually the one with the sunglasses.. Am I hitting a button somewhere, I can't see why this is happening?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> I suspect it is due to the owner's difficulties as opposed to the dog, based on the information - hopefully a lovely family looking for a dog will adopt him and he will have a happy forever home
> 
> I know these rehomings always prompt emotional responses but we mustn't judge when we don't know the situation of the owner. They could have terminal cancer for all we know and it seems a bit unfair to assume they are 'heartless' without knowing all the facts


I know you are right. They don't give a reason wish they would. He's so young so hopefully he will end up in a good place! Often though it is because the dog is acting out or something...so with some work on the part of the owner things could get better. A lot of people just give up on their dogs.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Sometimes when I post there's a smiley face in the top left, usually the one with the sunglasses.. Am I hitting a button somewhere, I can't see why this is happening?


I don't know I don't see it?? Oh see it now it was a blue face...not sure how that happens??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't have an issue with rehoming when it had to happen but giving a dog away for free or to cheap is dangerous. We have a case in the media here now puppy doe where a terrible person sought out a puppy on line and then beat and tortured it. People have to be really careful when rehoming. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

That is so sad. I wish he were closer to me so that I could take him, train him, then interview and find a perfect home for him. Do we have enough people to make a drive-train to get him to NJ or NY by any chance? I'd take him!! Poor little man. :-(


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I don't have an issue with rehoming when it had to happen but giving a dog away for free or to cheap is dangerous. We have a case in the media here now puppy doe where a terrible person sought out a puppy on line and then beat and tortured it. People have to be really careful when rehoming.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I have to second this. I made the mistake of giving away a dog for free once because I didn't want money for her, just a really perfect home.
I had a lot of people to interview for the position but the quality of homes that applied was certainly significantly lower than I'd have hoped for.
I ended up giving her to a home I thought would be nice, but they were not, she came back to me a month later pretty messed up. Took me about 3 weeks to undo the bad stuff. 

Fortunately she was able to go on to a couple I'd known for over a year (looking to rescue an adult) and they were more than willing to pay. They paid for the vet costs associated with getting her on the right track and a couple consultations with behaviorists. And I had them pay these professionals directly, as well, since I genuinely wanted them to know I was not looking for a profit for her whatsoever, even though they offered to pay me a handsome fee for her.

I don't think people need to charge a fee outright. They can ask for a vet bill be paid directly to have the dog fully vetted, etc. Or they can ask for people to pay a trainer for a class or something prior to taking on the new dog.

Then it doesn't have to seem like "I want money for something I have no business making money on" and instead the money can directly go to benefit the new owner and the dog together.

And frankly people that go for "free" often aren't the right families. People treat free dogs like free stuff... without as much regard as they should.

Sadly, however, those that give animals away for free usually do so because they have a deep emotional attachment to the animal and can't imagine wanting something out of the loss. They just want the animal to have a good home and nothing else. It really speaks to me that this family hates to give away their pet but has no choice. 

They could dump him at a shelter but they want to know where he is going, that is why they've posted him. I bet they love him a lot and have no other option but they're trying to do the best for him they can and maybe just lack the experience to know the danger of giving away a free dog.

Perhaps someone should email them a few pointers so they can do the very best for their guy?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have emailed them but they didn't respond....maybe they saw my email not sure?? He seems like such a sweet dog!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

edenorchards said:


> I don't think people need to charge a fee outright. They can ask for a vet bill be paid directly to have the dog fully vetted, etc. Or they can ask for people to pay a trainer for a class or something prior to taking on the new dog.
> 
> Then it doesn't have to seem like "I want money for something I have no business making money on" and instead the money can directly go to benefit the new owner and the dog together.


This sounds like a really good idea. Instead of free the ad could read "prospective owners must provide proof of registration in obedience class or in an approved veterinarian insurance plan" that way you'd also rule out people who have no business owning a dog because they could never cover the ongoing costs. It always makes me squirm when I see panhandlers here with dogs. I wonder how they afford the dewormers, flea treatments, rabies vaccines not to mention food.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

There are so many of these, and I have often responded to them, especially the lower cost ones. its so sad.


----------

